# No Sound from TV Tuner Card.



## DrunkenSin (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry to come out of the blue, but I was wondering if you guys can help me with this problem I've been trying to figure out the past 5 days. You see, I'm using WinTV2000 as it came with the card, but when I try to play games on it (via PlayStation2), I get no sound from it. I've tried asking my friend about it and he said that I needed to purchase a Male to Male 1/8th Stereo Jack and have it plugged into the Line Out on the card to the Line In on my motherboards audio plugs. I tried it and I still don't get sound.

If you need more information on my comp OR the TV Tuner card, I'll do the best I can to help you guys.

Thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

The male-to-male lead should work. Check in WinTV2000's options to see if the sound is being sent through Line-out or Speaker, and check the volume sliders in Control Panel to make sure Line-out is not muted.


----------



## DrunkenSin (Apr 10, 2007)

I sorta get what you're trying to say, but I kinda have a hard time understanding it. Do I need to unplug one of the Black, Green and Orange(?) plugs and plug the Audio Jack into there? I tried plugging it in into the Blue (Gray?) jack and when I check 'Line In', my rear speakers get disable and I hear this really high pitched noise.

EDIT: My apologies, thanks for welcoming me to the Forums. 

EDIT:



Here's a screenshot. D: So which plug do I put the Audio Jack in?


----------



## DrunkenSin (Apr 10, 2007)

Ah... I feel so damn dumb. I found the problem. Thanks to the people that helped me.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Good to hear your fixed!

What was the problem? Could you post it so if anyone else has a similar problem and looks at the thread could see the solution?


----------



## DrunkenSin (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll be happy too. It seemed that I wasn't using both of the things I got from RadioShack the right way. What I did was (and I hope I say it in a way you can understand since I suck at explaining things) :

1. With the Male to Male Audio Jack, plug one jack into the Line Out on the TV Tuner Card and the other end into the Blue Jack (like in the pic posted above).
2. If you want sound from consoles like the PlayStation 2/3, Xbox/360 etc, while having the Video Jack plugged into the jack on the TV Tuner Card, I bought this Audio Jack where you plug the White and Red plugs into while the other end plugged into the Line In on the TV Tuner Card.
3. Before I forget, you do number 2 first, then number 1. Because when I plugged the thing into the Blue jack, it opened up Realtek and asked what do I want the thing to be, and I checked 'Line In' and clicked 'Ok'.
4. From there I opened up WinTV2000 and fired up my console, and to my big surprise, I got sound.  I'm happy that I got it to work, since I'm in the process of learning about computers.

If I can get my hands on a digital camera, I'll post up step by step pictures of what I did.


----------

